# Skipjack!



## bowtechrage22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Any reports of skipjack? Seems they haven't been in this year very thick !


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

A few weeks back, guys were pulling out doubles during the later morning-early afternoon. I haven't had the opportunity to go back up, so I don't have any recent updates.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hitting tomorrow morning I will let you know


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Skipjack??? Pardon my ignorance, lol. But what's a skipjack. The only fish I know called that is the skipjack tuna.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Skipjack??? Pardon my ignorance, lol. But what's a skipjack. The only fish I know called that is the skipjack tuna.


Its a herring. Oily, shad like bait fish. Cat fishers use them as cutbait as they are very hard to keep alive in a container.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a couple


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's alot! Caught from Berkley and KY dam.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

caught 12 in hour and ahalf. Fellers down the rocks from caught bunch they was slaying. They are there but not real thick. Seen two double caught


----------



## bowtechrage22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Down on the rocks stayin them? You talkin enough to full up a cooler? Lol where was ya fishin


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Core_d said:


> Its a herring. Oily, shad like bait fish. Cat fishers use them as cutbait as they are very hard to keep alive in a container.


Oh, ok. They were catching American shad a month ago in some of our rivers near the coast. Looks very similar.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

In thick at Greenup today,,,,


----------

